# **KNEESWORTH meet (Cambs) - TONIGHT!!**



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*It's Kneesworth meet time again!*

As Graham (Love-iTT) was so insistent ( :roll: ) I thought I had better get one sorted soon 

Who fancies coming along?

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (possibly still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10 but retains the name for posterity! You'll meet a great bunch of people - not necessarily in TTs now but there is usually some pretty nice metal in the car park - in the past we've had ...R8, Mustang, AC Cobra, RS4, Evo, Dodge Viper to name a few, although I can't guarantee any of these!). Always good company and a great host...oh, and the food's not bad either!

Good news folks - TT Shop are planning to attend again and they'll be bringing a couple of cars this time
Time - from around 7 - 7:30 start

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel: 01763 260414

NOTE: Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take down a little side road to the east of the A10, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 itself - about half way between Royston and Cambridge.

Also - if anyone fancies a cruise on the way to the pub, I'll be at Graveley nr Stevenage around 7pm

Hands up who's coming.....

NaughTTy
Love_iTT
slineTT and Mrs slineTT
NormStrm
westfield2
TTShop
OuTTlaw
clived
TTitan
scoTTy
phodge and Mr phodge
melaniehelena + Mr melaniehelena
was (pencilled in as he's jetsetting again :wink: )
amiTT - Pencilled in
Dotti - Pencilled in
Jampott & Lisa - pencilled in


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

please pencil me in , I should be back in the country by the afternoon :roll: :wink:

cheers
was


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Blimey that was quick! I was just about to pm you :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nah, don't wanna go now. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm not even sure that I should say that I'm going to be there this time because I've said this 3 times now and not turned up at the last minute (for good reasons though I can assure you). I don't think this will happen this time around so put me down for a resounding "YES". :wink:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol:

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Bugger, bugger, bugger, bugger.....I'm working in London till 6pm. This new job is really beginning to piss me off!! :evil:

I'll have to see what I can do.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kings cross 18:15 - Cambridge 19:05 - Direct, no stops! Dave can drive up as normal and bring you home later - Sorted!

Or.....

Sickie - you know it makes sense  (you can't be nominated for employee of the month every month :wink


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Have thought about driving in, but there's nowhere to park at the Highbury office during the week, or any of our London offices for that matter.... :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Erm - I've edited the post now !

Or there's a slower train at 18:22 that stops at Shepreth and Foxton around 19:30ish

http://www.firstcapitalconnect.co.uk/co ... out_sx.pdf


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Moua and possibly Mrs SlineTT Paul as usual......


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hmmmm....train option sounds interesting, hadn't thought of that one!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Moua and possibly Mrs SlineTT Paul as usual......


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Could someone collect me from Baldock station just after 7pm...??

Or Shepreth at about 7:30pm...??


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Could someone collect me from Baldock station just after 7pm...??
> 
> Or Shepreth at about 7:30pm...??


Shouldn't be a problem Penny 

Failing that, jump off the train at the level crossing on the A10 and walk less than 1 mile to the pub :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Maybe not!!

I'll let you know the final plans nearer the time...so put me down us down as possibles for now...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Maybe not!!


It was the walk that put you off wasn't it :lol:



phodge said:


> I'll let you know the final plans nearer the time...so put me down us down as possibles for now...


Already have


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Paul

Count me in 8)

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Count me in 8)
> 
> Norman


Woohoo!

Added


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Paul, Pencil me in please, I should be around this time!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

amiTT said:


> Hey Paul, Pencil me in please, I should be around this time!


Excellent news Amit - duly pencilled in 

Any more for any more - this is always a good event and we're always happy to see new faces come and join us. Get your name down and come along


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I might try and see if I can make this one if I have cover for the fluffies


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

And I bet you leave it to the very last minute before you decide  :-*

Bring Lewis with you to be your Sat Nav


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> And I bet you leave it to the very last minute before you decide  :-*
> 
> Bring Lewis with you to be your Sat Nav


Let's hope I have my xenon fixed in time for night driving


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Fingers crossed


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm in...rude not to since i'm probably the closest to Kneesworth


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

phodge said:


> Could someone collect me from Baldock station just after 7pm...??
> 
> Or Shepreth at about 7:30pm...??


from memory the 17.45 and 18.15 fast trains stop at Baldock, Ashwell and the Royston....around 33 mins to ashwell (not that i used to count)....Ashwells the best its literally 100yds off the A505 and you'd be slowing for the speed camera just before the turn anyway would'nt you.....18.15 would get you there before 7 easy but be warned they get very full and standing room only...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

westfield2 said:


> I'm in...rude not to since i'm probably the closest to Kneesworth


Great news - look forward to seeing you again


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Good news folks - the TT Shop are planning to attend again and will be bringing a couple of cars this time, all being well.

Watch this space to find out what they may be


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Clive - You're added [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Wow! It's looking to be an excellent turnout Paul, well done mate. :wink:

Can't wait - now, shall come along in the Figaro or the TTR. :roll:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

They're a loyal lot aren't they! (just need some of the pencilled-ins to become confirmed  )

Much as I still want to have a look at the little Fig roll, I think the TTR might be a bit more special ;-)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Up until last weekend I didn't have a choice of what car to come in but now I do - you didn't really think that I would turn up to my first Kneesworth meet for ages in my little Figaro leaving the TTR sitting on the drive did you? You must be joking. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: Not bloomin' likely!


----------



## melaniehelena (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi, put me down as a maybe, it would be nice to meet some local fellow TT owners


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

melaniehelena said:


> Hi, put me down as a maybe, it would be nice to meet some local fellow TT owners


Likewise - will be nice to meet you too 

Pencilled in 

Be grateful if you could let me know before the day if you're coming so I can confirm numbers with the Cambridge Motel (although they're pretty flexible for us anyway  )


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I was just wondering, would it be possible if some kind soul could bring along a VAG Com cable and lappy on Wednesday as I would like my Auto Locking done and any other goodies that might be available! :wink:

No problems if you can't as it's nothing urgent.

Cheers and beers,

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not sure who's got one now. Norm used to but not sure now he's got the Bimmer. Have to hope that was can bring his if he comes, or Scotty?


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi guys,

I would normally come along however my wife should have had our first [smiley=baby.gif] by then and think it might be poor form if I were to disappear!

Regards to everyone and have a great time. I'll try to have gammon steak that night for feel part of it!

Simon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SBJ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would normally come along however my wife should have had our first [smiley=baby.gif] by then and think it might be poor form if I were to disappear!
> 
> ...


Now normally I would say "No commitment some people"! But I think we'll definitely let you off this time Simon :wink:

Hope everything goes to plan and on time. We'll raise a glass to you, Clare and the little one on the night


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Congratulations Simon - and to Clare of course. :wink: Would have been good to have caught up with you after such a long time but I'm sure we'll meet up eventually. Hope everything goes according to plan for you mate and enjoy the Gammon. 

Graham


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Ink me in -- see you there. Gammom steak for one please.

TTitan (Jim J)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTitan said:


> Ink me in -- see you there. Gammom steak for one please.
> 
> TTitan (Jim J)


Will do Jim - be good to see you again


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Not sure who's got one now. Norm used to but not sure now he's got the Bimmer. Have to hope that was can bring his if he comes, or Scotty?


Not a problem :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure who's got one now. Norm used to but not sure now he's got the Bimmer. Have to hope that was can bring his if he comes, or Scotty?
> ...


Nice one Paul - presume I can change your pencilled in to inked?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yep - the only decision is the vehicle depending on the weather :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Done


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure who's got one now. Norm used to but not sure now he's got the Bimmer. Have to hope that was can bring his if he comes, or Scotty?
> ...


Brilliant Paul, thanks. Just like the old knessworth meets, me in a TT, same old mates, gammon and chips, sitting in the car park with VAG Comm and a laptop - awesome. Can't wait, Four more sleeps. 

A bit different from deciding what flower to put in the vase on the dashboard of the Nissan Figaro for a Figaro meet.  

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

And we can't wait to have you back in the Kneesworth Crew Graham 

Just need to keep fingers crossed on the weather now.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Just need to keep fingers crossed on the weather now.


I think you'll find that if you're going to be standing in a car park with Vag-com, the rules dictate it has to be brass monkeys weather! :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

westfield2 said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone collect me from Baldock station just after 7pm...??
> ...


Fantastic, thanks!

Hubby's going to finish early and pick me up from Ashwell just after 7, so we'll see you all there!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> so we'll see you all there!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Pencil now rubbed out and replaced with ink [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

This is tomorrow night folks 

Anyone else like to join us?

Any of the remaining "pencilled-ins" want to confirm?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Paul,

can I confirm by this evening if thats OK?

Cheers
Amit


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

amiTT said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> can I confirm by this evening if thats OK?
> 
> ...


No problem Amit


----------



## westfield2 (Oct 1, 2009)

be there after tennis at 9.00 ish,, unless it p's down and then i'll be there early .....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

westfield2 said:


> be there after tennis at 9.00 ish,, unless it p's down and then i'll be there early .....


Judging by the forecast I've just looked at, I think we might be seeing you early!! ;-)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I was thinking of getting there for about 7.00, is that about the right time Paul or a bit early?

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I usually get there around 7:20 or so but I'm never the first to arrive. Not actually sure what time people start arriving from but I think just after 7 is normal.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I was thinking of getting there for about 7.00, is that about the right time Paul or a bit early?
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham

I am aiming to get there for 7pm, if that helps.

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of getting there for about 7.00, is that about the right time Paul or a bit early?
> ...


See you there buddy. :wink:

Graham


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Raining cats & dogs! See you there -- I am setting off.


----------



## melaniehelena (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi, sorry, can't make it tonight. Hubby has man flu and is in no fit state to meet people. See you at the next local meet


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just got home from a great meeting and it really did make me appreciate what I had been missing, thanks Paul for organising this. It was great meeting up with all the old faces again and a special thanks to Paul for fixing my 'bleeps' and auto locking. It was a shame that the heavens opened but it didn't stop us all having a good chat inside.

Hope to see you all again soon.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It felt just like the old days :

a lot of familiar faces and vag-com'ing in the rain :lol:

I lost 5mpg on the way home which I can only imagine was due to all the standing water. I hope everyone got home without drowning!! :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for organising Paul, it was good to have dinner with everyone, but if it continues like this throughout the winter I will need to extend the rear drive shaft and attach a propeller..... :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks to all who made it through horrible conditions to the meet last night. I promise I'll order better weather for the next one :roll:

Really was good to see everyone - especially Graham - great to have you back in "The Kneesworth Crew".

I keep thinking of dangerous situations from my youth now! [smiley=knife.gif] :lol:

Next one will be for Christmas but I'll do a quick straw poll nearer the time in case I double-book over anyone's Christmas parties like last year.



melaniehelena said:


> Hi, sorry, can't make it tonight. Hubby has man flu and is in no fit state to meet people. See you at the next local meet


Shame you couldn't make it - you missed a good evening. Hope Mr melaniehelena gets better soon  Wasn't much fun driving anywhere last night tbh so at least you missed that bit. :wink:


----------



## melaniehelena (Jun 13, 2010)

melaniehelena said:


> Hi, sorry, can't make it tonight. Hubby has man flu and is in no fit state to meet people. See you at the next local meet


Shame you couldn't make it - you missed a good evening. Hope Mr melaniehelena gets better soon  Wasn't much fun driving anywhere last night tbh so at least you missed that bit. :wink:[/quote]

yeah, sounds like you all had a good time. Mr melaniehelena (that sounds really strange!) also know as James (or even Goldenbunip on this forum) is making a bit of a recovery. Didn't realise there was actual driving involved in the local meets, what's the usual format for such events? I thought it would be a pub car park meet. Definitely up for the next meet, but as you've mentioned, pending Christmas parties


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another great night Paul, thanks for organising!

Graham, it was good to see you again. Hopefully we'll get a better look at your new car next time!

Great to see everyone else too - some of the stories were incredible! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

melaniehelena said:


> yeah, sounds like you all had a good time. Mr melaniehelena (that sounds really strange!) also know as James (or even Goldenbunip on this forum) is making a bit of a recovery. Didn't realise there was actual driving involved in the local meets, what's the usual format for such events? I thought it would be a pub car park meet. Definitely up for the next meet, but as you've mentioned, pending Christmas parties


Glad to hear he's on the mend!

Usual format is to spend a little while in the car park kicking tyres, etc, then move into the pub for drinks and eats followed by a bit more car park afterwards. Last night it was mainly straight into the pub for drinks, chat & food due to the horrendous weather outside. A couple of the guys had some VAGcom checks on their cars while we were inside in the warm ;-)

The only driving was to and from the meet - people come from all over for Kneesworth - High Wycombe, Aylesbury (me), Lowestoft, lincolnshire, North London as well as a few more local guys. Sometimes there is a bit of driving when people take others out in their cars if there's something of interest there.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Very enjoyable evening, you should have got there earlier when I was privileged to sit in Graham's new TTR








:lol:

Yes later on the heavens opened, and the drive home was sedate as roads were flooded in parts.

Thanks to Paul for organising, great to meet everyone, looking froward to the Christmas meet [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NormStrm said:


>


That's a great pic of my TTR Norm (and you of course :wink: ), would you mind if I copied it please to go along with my collection? I've now got more pics of her taken in 2002 than I have for 2010. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------

